# open at portage on april 1st



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

any one know what it took to win at portage in the open sat?


----------



## TR20 (Oct 12, 2004)

think 1st place was 17.69 (not exact but close) and 2nd was 17.05 This was the ice breaker for the Boy Scouts....about 80+ boats.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow, very impressive who ever it was.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

The bass factory of portage lakes proving itself once again. Wish I didn't have to work.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

weights dropped way way back though, we took 12th with only 7 pounds


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Dan Mansky won by himself and took 2nd big bass


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

I posted basic results on a new thread. Thanks to all who participated!
LK Troop Comm. Chairman


----------

